# 921 dead?



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I tried to turn on my 921 for the first time in months (I have a 622 now), and nothing happened. Nothing, nada, zilch. It looks like it is still plugged in, although I guess the outlet on the UPS might have gone bad. Any suggestions on resurrecting it before I contact E* about an RMA?

What can I hope for if it turns out to be dead? It's long out of warranty, but I have the DHP. I just don't know if that applies to purchased equipment. 

-Chris


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> I tried to turn on my 921 for the first time in months (I have a 622 now), and nothing happened. Nothing, nada, zilch. It looks like it is still plugged in, although I guess the outlet on the UPS might have gone bad. Any suggestions on resurrecting it before I contact E* about an RMA?
> 
> What can I hope for if it turns out to be dead? It's long out of warranty, but I have the DHP. I just don't know if that applies to purchased equipment. -Chris


Go ahead and call them after confirming that the power connection is live. Note, it might take a while for the 921 to come on after being off for a long time. I just hooked up an old 501 and it appeared dead for a while but finally turned on.

I believe that they will replace your purchased 921. They replaced mine once under the old DHP and I think the only way to get them at the time was purchase.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Is it still activated on the account?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Unfortunately no. Does that make a difference? 

-Chris


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Possibly. They would be less likely to do a warranty replacement on a receiver that is not activated.


----------



## jeffg369 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have you rebooted - pull the plug. Mine goes dead for no reason and rebooting brings it back to normal. This happens onece or twice a month. Anyone know why?


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

jeffg369 said:


> Have you rebooted - pull the plug. Mine goes dead for no reason and rebooting brings it back to normal. This happens onece or twice a month. Anyone know why?


Don't know how long you have had your 921 but they seem to have "imploded" around the end of January 2007 with the L332 software.

Check the thread below about the L332 software. Please list your issues there too, since perhaps the software techies monitor the site. If they hear about our issues enough, maybe there will be revisions. The software before (278) was excellent - it's a real shame that a fix for the time change could cause so much grief.

By the way, I have daily reboots and black overlays, lockups when using guide that require the reboot, recording that don't exist, even though I see the dvr guide indicate program is being recorded and 37 minutes recordings of an hour program.

Have had perhaps 10 replacements, all with same issues - all since end of Jan. Welcome to the wild world of the 921. (and I am envious if you haven't had issues until now!)

thanks,
doxieland


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I pulled the plug, and am getting something, but response is extremely slow, and there are ominous noises coming from the case. Sounds like the hard drive is dying. It also seems to have lost almost all the OTA channels. I'm doing a rescan. 

-Chris


----------



## David*r (May 20, 2005)

My out-of-warranty 921 went belly-up. Dish sent me a new 942 for$20. Not bad!!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

David*r said:


> My out-of-warranty 921 went belly-up. Dish sent me a new 942 for$20. Not bad!!


Definately a step up, but you will love the 622/722 dvrs even better. OF course I don't think you have to pay for your ota locals with the 942 and you get your analog channels too.


----------



## waynehartwig (Feb 5, 2008)

David*r said:


> My out-of-warranty 921 went belly-up. Dish sent me a new 942 for$20. Not bad!!


What hoops did you have to jump through to get that deal? Is the 942 a DVR with dual tuners (oh and HD?)? I would love to get rid of my 921 - the biggest piece of crap I've ever wasted over $1k on in my life!!!! I've been with Dish for like 13 years and have bought every receiver I've used. 301-508-921.... Still have the 508 in the bedroom and love it. They're still upgrading software and I really like the new enhancements. The 921 was a piece, they know it and shuffled it off...


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

921s blow.

Just use it until it dies, then call for replacement to the 942.

Oh, and DHP/DHPP DOES cover purchased receivers. Those warranties cover any equipment on your account.

Might want to reactivate the 921 before you try to have it replaced.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Except for the need for a reboot every so often, my 921 is okay...


----------



## HemiTy (Apr 2, 2007)

My 921 is dead so I called dish, I told them I had the 921 hooked up to a SD T.V. and the hard drive went out. They told me they where sending me a replacement, I said OK and hung up. The following week I got home from work and there was a box on my front stoop so I took it inside and opened it. Once I looked in the box I thought there was a mistake a brand new 622 was there, so I once again called dish. They told me that was the correct replacement and now my little girl is all gitty and I am happy. This is the first time in a very long time they have done me right. So I would like to pat them on the back.....that was until I tried to activate it, but 5 calls later its up and running and guess what, she can watch the HD channels on a SD T.V. who knew?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, she would watch them OK. Now tell me ( or check it with CSR ) what new lease term you've been locked ? 12 or 18 or 24 months ?


----------



## HemiTy (Apr 2, 2007)

there was no change in what terms I have now.... the only change was the dvr fee, it went from 5 to 7 $


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should check it with CSR first, I bet it will surprise you.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The DVR fee was and is $5.98 unless this is your first DVR with DVR Advantage or you have AEP.

The additional receiver fee for MPEG4 models is higher at $7.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> The DVR fee was and is $5.98 unless this is your first DVR with DVR Advantage or you have AEP.
> 
> The additional receiver fee for MPEG4 models is higher at $7.


although the fee is larger if you dont have a phone line dish will now wave the fee on the rceceiver due to it the fact that it reall y doesnt madder


----------

